# Sticky  Blue Screen of Death (BSOD) Posting Instructions - Windows 10, 8.1, 8, 7 & Vista



## jcgriff2

jc

v4.6.0

June 2017


BSOD Posting Instructions​


*1. *Download the Sysnative BSOD Dump + System File Collection App - save to Documents folder - https://www.sysnative.com/apps/SysnativeBSODCollectionApp.exe

*Please Note: * For some unknown reason, the app cannot be downloaded with Firefox. We are currently looking into this problem. Use a different browser for now.

*2. *Run the app - double-click on the EXE file from #1
*·* Output = new folder created in Documents + a zipped version -- *SysnativeFileCollectionApp *+* SysnativeFileCollectionApp.zip*

*3. *Create a new thread 
Due to Vertical Scope's(the current owners of TechSupportForum) inability or unwillingness to host files we are asking you to post a new thread at Sysnative.com the BSOD threads are located here> BSOD, Crashes, Kernel Debugging

 and attach the SysnativeFileCollectionApp.zip
*NOTE:* The app auto-zips the *SysnativeFileCollectionApp* output folder. It is located in your Documents folder. Windows Explorer should open and highlight the zipped folder

*Please do not modify the output files*
** PLEASE upload ZIP files; not RAR files **

*For info:* The Sysnative BSOD Dump + System File Collection App does not get installed (it is a stand-alone EXE) nor does it make any changes to the registry. It only creates the SysnativeFileCollectionApp output folder + a zipped version - both located in Documents folder. You can delete them at any time, but we suggest that you wait until our work together is completed before doing so. 

*4. *Please provide answers for -
*·* OS - Windows 10, 8.1, 8, 7 or Vista?
*·* x86 (32-bit) or x64 ?
*·* What was the original installed OS on the system?
*·* Is the OS an OEM version (came pre-installed on system) or full retail version (YOU purchased it from retailer)?
*·* Approximate age of system (hardware)
*·* Approximate age of OS installation (if you know)
*·* Have you re-installed the OS?
*· *CPU
*· *Video Card
*· *MotherBoard (if NOT a laptop)
*· *Power Supply - brand & wattage (if NOT a laptop)
*·* System Manufacturer
*·* Exact model number (if laptop, check label on bottom)
Laptop or Desktop?
*The number of BSOD analysts is very limited.* If no reply after 48 hours, bump the thread.

*5. While waiting for a reply* - 
*· *Run - Driver Verifier - Windows 10, 8.1, 8, 7 & Vista... 

*· **Run Hardware Diagnostics* - 
- RAM -https://www.carrona.org/memdiag.html (read the details at the link)
- HDD - https://www.carrona.org/hddiag.html (read the details at the link)
- Initial - https://www.carrona.org/initdiag.html (read the details at the link)


STOP Errors (Bugchecks)
- http_:_//msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/hh406232(v=VS.85).aspx
- http_:_//www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## jcgriff2

*No kernel memory dump files being produced upon bsod?*

`

NO KERNEL MEMORY DUMP FILES BEING PRODUCED UPON BSOD?​*CHECKLIST*

For dumps to be produced. . . 

- Page file must be on OS drive
- Page file base allocation size must be > than installed physical RAM
- Windows Error Reporting (WER) system service should be set to MANUAL
- Set page file to system managed, OS drive

Set System Crash/ Recovery Settings to "Kernel Memory Dump" - this will produce. . .
--> a Full Kernel Memory Dump - c:\windows\memory.dmp
--> a Mini Kernel dump c:\windows\minidump

The Full Kernel is overwritten each BSOD; a new mini kernel dump is created w/ different name for each BSOD

To check your system's "Recoveros" (Recovery) and Page File settings via Windows Management Instrumentation (WMI), run the following -

HTML output - IE will open w/ output - WMI - "Recoveros" and Page File Settings (HTML)
Text file output - Notepad will open w/ output - WMI - "Recoveros" and Page File Settings (TEXT)

July 2012
A hotfix is available that enables a Windows 7-based or Windows Server 2008 R2-based computer to create a memory dump file without a page file

KB2716542 - A hotfix is available that enables a Windows 7-based or Windows Server 2008 R2-based computer to create a memory dump file without a page file


For additional information, please see Microsoft kb307973, "How to configure system failure and recovery options in Windows".

The NT Insider:Getting Crash Dumps to Appear in Windows 7


Configure memory dump files for Server Core installation options of Windows Server 2008

​To view page file settings, bring up an Admin cmd/DOS screen & paste this applet - 

Or, click on START; paste the applet into the StartSearch box - 


Code:


[FONT=lucida console][COLOR=#000033]
SystemPropertiesPerformance.exe /pagefile[/COLOR][/FONT]

​
Regards. . . 

jcgriff2

.


----------



## jcgriff2

*re: Blue Screen of Death (BSOD) Posting Instructions - Windows 10, 8.1, 8, 7 & Vista*

*top*

New version of the app was released today.


----------



## jcgriff2

*Re: Blue Screen of Death (BSOD) Posting Instructions - Windows 10, 8.1, 8, 7 & Vista*

*top**


----------



## Wrench97

*Re: Blue Screen of Death (BSOD) Posting Instructions - Windows 10, 8.1, 8, 7 & Vista*

Bump to top


----------

